# SMF Premier Tag gone?



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 16, 2009)

I signed up for a premier membership and have seen it on my profile in posts and now its gone?  Does this expire and do I need to renew it?

It's not the end of the world, but wondered what happened.


----------



## grothe (Apr 16, 2009)

Site problem....I'm sure Brian will fix it when he gets a chance....not to worry!


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 16, 2009)

Brian has been working on the site.  I'm sure it will be restored as soon as he gets a chance.  In case you didn't notice, everyone has lost theirs.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 16, 2009)

well it is renewable, but Brian is working on the web site, so it's probably due to that. he memtioned it yesterday in a post about something...


----------



## grothe (Apr 16, 2009)

Some members coundn't log in yesterday.....

Here's the link:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75742


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 16, 2009)

I noticed that something was up...but yours is showing up so I thought maybe I needed to renew...


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 16, 2009)

LOL you noticed that to huh Indy...I figured she was special ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





LOL


----------



## capt dan (Apr 16, 2009)

Could it be.................

Free at last, Free at last!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have to go back in and add that status to everyone who has a active Premier Membership. 

I want to thank off of you who have donated to the site and apologize for the title being gone for a few days.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 17, 2009)

Brian it's not a big deal at all...we're all just whiny!  By the way, if you need some help with things, feel free to PM me and let me know.


----------

